# Provisionsbetrug bei Drillisch? Telekom stellt Strafanzeige



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2011)

http://www.boersen-zeitung.de/index.php?isin=&dpasubm=all&ansicht=meldungen&dpaid=460589

Drillisch... Drillisch... da war doch mal was... irgendwie hör ich da ein Bächlein rauschen...
hat nichts damit zu tun, aber hier ist ja Plauderecke
gell?



> Die Deutsche Telekom hat ihre Zusammenarbeit mit dem Serviceprovider Drillisch AG und dessen Tochterunternehmen fristlos gekündigt. Zudem sei Strafanzeige erstattet worden, teilte die Telekom am Montag in Bonn mit. "Grund ist der schwerwiegende Verdacht auf Provisionsbetrug durch Simply, ein Tochterunternehmen der Drillisch AG, das Prepaid-Mobilfunkverträge vermarktet", hieß es in einer Telekom-Erklärung.



Doch noch spannender?
http://www.teltarif.de/simply-drillisch-telekom-sms-sim-provision/news/44574.html



> In der Pressemitteilung der Telekom, die am Montag den Stein ins Rollen brachte, war davon zu lesen, dass der Netzbetreiber "eine daten­schutz­konforme Analyse" vorgenommen und dabei entdeckt habe, dass es sich um Scheinkunden handele, die Drillisch zur Provisions­abrechnung eingereicht habe. Die Financial Times Deutschland (FTD) schrieb dazu im Laufe der Woche unter Berufung auf gut informierte Kreise, die Telekom-Analyse habe ergeben, dass über die fraglichen Karten nie telefoniert wurde. *Vielmehr seien "SMS im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden darüber verschickt worden"*. Das Ganze habe aus *Mobilfunkzellen in der Nähe von Drillisch-Standorten* stattgefunden, heißt es in dem Zeitungsbericht. Die Untersuchung habe stattgefunden, weil der Telekom im vergangenen August aufgefallen war, dass Drillisch deutlich mehr SIM-Karten meldete als üblich.
> [...]
> Nach einem Bericht der Nachrichtenagentur dpa dreht sich der Streit nun darum, ob für jede einzelne SIM-Karte Provisionen anfallen oder pro Kunde nur einmal. Denn dem Agentur-Bericht zufolge wurden die ganzen SIM-Karten an nur ein Unternehmen, also nur einen Kunden verkauft.


ein Kunde? SMS im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden? 30000 SIM-Karten?
Wenn ein Kunde mit 30000 SIM-Karten "im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden" eine SMS verschickt und das - sagen wir einmal - 12 Stunden am Tag, dann sind das nur mal eben 30.000x12x3600 geteilt durch den Wert für "wenige Sekunden". Wenn man 10 Sekunden annimmt, wären das 130 Millionen SMS pro Tag. Um was geht es da eigentlich????

Bitte nachhaken, Medienwelt!

(Ein kurzer check der news hat keinerlei Erklärung ergeben, welcher Kunde da Millionen von SMS verschickt hat und warum. Oder habe ich 'was übersehen?)


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> boersen-zeitung.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass Simply/Drillisch sein eigener Kunde war.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

http://www.polizei.nrw.de/presse/po...0-8-k-kripo-koeln-zerschlaegt-betruegerbande-


> Heute Morgen (20. Dezember) hat die Polizei Köln(...) mehrere Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse vollstreckt.
> (...) Seit Anfang 2011 operiert das Kriminalkommissariat 52 gegen mehrere Betreiber sogenannter Telefon - Premiumshops wegen des Verdachts des banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs zum Nachteil eines Großunternehmens in der Mobiltelefonbranche.
> (...)Verdacht, durch hunderte gänzlich fingierte Handyverträge dem Unternehmen einen annähernd siebenstelligen Schaden zugefügt zu haben.
> (...)Zudem wurden in Einzelfällen SIM-Karten zur Mehrwert-Telefonie genutzt. [*]
> ...


Könnte dazu passen !?

ein kleiner Hinweis:
[*] Das ist doch nur wieder eine Modernisierung einer Geschichte, über die bereits *1994* berichtet wurde:

Und wieder ermittelt die StA Köln. Was kam denn damals raus außer reißerischen berichten bei FOCUS?
http://www.focus.de/magazin/archiv/hacker-jagd-auf-telefonbetrueger_aid_150236.html


http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/telefonsex-der-gebuehrenbetrug_aid_149961.html



> FOCUS deckt eine neue Dimension der Kriminalität auf: Der Schaden geht in die Milliarden. Treffen kann es jeden Telefonkunden


Das ist fast exakt 17 Jahre her !!!



> Der legale Umsatzanteil im Milliardengeschäft mit Sex-Nummern liegt nach Einschätzung von Experten „höchstens bei 20 Prozent“. Der Trick: Rund 80 Prozent der Gebühren werden von Kriminellen „produziert“.


Na eben.
...​TELEFONSEX: DER GEBÜHRENBETRUG - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/telefonsex-der-gebuehrenbetrug_aid_149961.html​


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass Simply/Drillisch sein eigener Kunde war.





> Sie [Die Telekom] hatte Anfang November mitgeteilt, im August sei festgestellt worden, dass der Vertriebspartner *seit Februar 2011* mehrere zehntausend Mobilfunkanschlüsse aktiviert habe, ohne dass tatsächliche Kundenverhältnisse zugrunde lägen.(...)
> ...
> Telekommunikation: Drillisch stellt nun Strafanzeige gegen Telekom - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...un-strafanzeige-gegen-telekom_aid_688669.html​Die Drillisch-Tochter Simply hatte mehrere Tausend SIM-Karten *an ein Unternehmen verkauft, das diese Karten ausschließlich für Textnachrichten verwendet.* [siehe oben] Der Streit dreht sich offenbar darum, ob für jede einzelne SIM-Karte Provisionen anfallen oder lediglich für einen Kunden nur einmal.


(Quelle:Focus)

Leider habe ich nirgends einen Hinweis gefunden, wer dieses "ominöse Unternehmen" ist, das die SMS " aus Mobilfunkzellen in der Nähe von Drillisch-Standorten" (siehe oben) versendet hat. Noch einmal: Das müssen viele Millionen Nachrichten gewesen sein. Aber es hat möglicherweise mit der Razzia nichts zu tun.
...
Telekommunikation: Drillisch stellt nun Strafanzeige gegen Telekom - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...anzeige-gegen-telekom_aid_688669.html[/quote]​


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2012)

http://www.stern.de/digital/computer/vodafone-mit-gefaelschten-handyvertraegen-betrogen-1765085.html


----------

